# franchi/benelli



## Lazyass

has anyone had problems with 2 3/4 shells i have a 912 variomax and tried to shoot 2 3/4 at some skeet and it will not eject the shells they told me to shoot some heavy shot through it but i thought i shot 4 boxes of 3 inch during teal season that it would be enough. i called the gunsmith i got it at an he said to shoot some 3 1/2 inch heavy shot thorugh it so i will try it. anyone else got any suggestions please let me know


----------



## BeanTable

What the hell does this have to do with Franchi AND Benelli?


----------



## Goldy's Pal

I agree with what he said. :withstupid:


----------



## FACE

Do your research guys!!!!!!!!!!!! He stated he has a problem with his variomax made by FRANCHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :withstupid:


----------



## NoWhereMan

Is your gas piston turned the right way to shoot light shells? If you read the owners manual you know it can be turned around for heavy shells to reduce recoil and when in that position it will not cycle the light 2 3/4 shells. Thats what it sounds like to me is happening to you if its not ejecting the shells. I shoot sporting clays with mine all the time and have no trouble with it except when i try and shoot 2 3/4 shells with the gas piston set to heavy shells.


----------



## Springer

> Do your research guys!!!!!!!!!!!! He stated he has a problem with his variomax made by FRANCHI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Franchi is imported by Benelli is where the Benelli comes in.

I would check the piston also I think he is correct.

Educate us all and let us know if that was the problem.


----------



## duckbuster434

I believe your gas piston is turned around to its hevi setting. Mine will only eject light loads if the piston is turned around to its light setting.


----------



## honkbuster3

NoWhereMan said:


> Is your gas piston turned the right way to shoot light shells? If you read the owners manual you know it can be turned around for heavy shells to reduce recoil and when in that position it will not cycle the light 2 3/4 shells.


I AGREE :beer:


----------



## gooseboy

Can you turn your piston with all rifles?
If not maybe your loads are too light. Try shooting 1 1/8 ounce or heavier loads.


----------



## UNDkid

I just bought a new 912, and had seen on variouse posts that some people were having problems with 2 3/4 in shells, and that the smallest reccomended load for cycling is 1 1/8 ounch. Quite a few people mentioned shooting a few boxes of heavier magnum shells through followed by a good cleaning to solve the problem.

I picked up 3 boxes of 3 1/2 mags to break in the gun but decieded to try some 1 1/8 oz trap loads first, and only had one feed problem on the 6th shot. Since it was cycling so well, i decieded to try some light trap loads with 1 oz shot, and again it cycled fine.

I would definatly check the piston, to make sure it is set to light loads. Just line up the stamp with the rear of the arrow, with the front stamp of the arrow with the side marked light. (basically the two halves should look like a continous arrow.

Before i ever shot the gun i did tear it fully appart following the owners manual instructions and gave it a good cleaning and lubercation (used browning shot lube (comes in a aresol can that looks like a shotgun shell). followed by a good wipedown to wipe off the excess. Upon doing this i did find quite a bit of thick packing grease which i removed especially on the bolt carrier and in the trigger mechanism.

I would say tear the gun down and give it a good cleaning and lubercation making sure you get all the packing grease out, and confirm the piston is set to the right position.

Also there is a o-ring which goes over the magazine which stops the piston from sliding all the way off. You might want to make sure this o-ring missing. Its easy to loose if your not paying attention. I would assume the o-ring allows for a tighter forward seal, and prevent gas leaking too quickly out the forward end of the piston collar, which may play a roll in cylcing the lighter shells, but may not affect the higher pressures generated with 3 and 3 1/2 magnum shells.


----------



## UNDkid

That should say "make sure the o-ring is not missing"


----------



## Remington 7400

:withstupid:


----------



## MossyMO

Franchi / Benelli / Franchi Brescia / TradeWinds

These are all tied together by the same manufacturer, correct?

I'm not trying to stir the pot. I have a Franchi Brescia/TradeWinds 12 ga. auto that I'm looking for a replacement part for and through researching this is what I have come to believe. If anyone knows of a good parts source for these older shotguns, please let me know.

Thanks!!! :beer:


----------



## Navigator

I just bought a Franchi 912 Varomax about two hours ago in a pawn shop. (No owners manual of course.) I took the forearm off and was looking at the light-heavy slider. Mine is all one piece and has two arrows pointing toward the center, one for light and one for heavy. Which way do I point the arrow, toward the front or back? (for a light or heavy load). Also I don't find a rubber O-ring anywhere. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MossyMO

Navigator
I am not familiar with your model shotgun. But from what you describe your thoughts sound correct. With mine I have a ring on the interior slide of the pump that is flat on one side (for light loads and beveled on the other for heavy loads).

The O-ring you speak of; all mine has is the ring a mentioned earlier.

I did finally find parts for mine cross referencing them with another manufacturer..... as per Horsager's advice. The parts worked perfectly.


----------

